# Diablo 2



## sortok (11. Juli 2009)

Hallo ich kenne Diablo 2 nur von Videos ....finde es sehr interresant und wollte mal fragen ob man es z.B in einem Mediamarkt kaufen kann? oder nur im Online Shop? 
Danke für die Antworten..^^


----------



## Dashy (11. Juli 2009)

Gibts überall, auch im MEdiamarkt für knapp 15 euro, online knapp für 10 ( also LoD ( die Erweiterung incl. ))
wenn du hilfe brauchst schreib einfach Vizharan an, das bin ich im Battlenet


----------



## sortok (11. Juli 2009)

Jaaa^^ danke 
Hm noch ne andere frage? 
Welche klasse lohnt sich für Anfänger^^?


----------



## 1234black (12. Juli 2009)

hi ich würde einen Barbar,Paladin,oder Amazone nehmen.Ich selber hab einen Paladin und naja es geht gut mit den leveln,und er macht spass  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dashy (12. Juli 2009)

Nimm nen pala und mach nen hammerdin :]


----------



## Kersyl (16. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage Meinerseits: wie lassen sich Hammerdine spielen, und worauf bauen sie(neben dem Hammer^^)?
Hab bisher immer nur Elektro sorc gezockt...und electro gehört xD


----------



## Sreal (16. Juli 2009)

naja nen Hammerdin (wie ich ihn zZ spiele) spielt sich im grunde kinderleicht - du bindest dir auf die linke maustaste den hammer - und packst dir auf die rechte maustaste die Aura Konzentration und ziehst dir riesige massen auf möglichst freiem feld um dich herum - hälst schift gedrückt und hammerst die linke maustaste bis alles tod ist. Später ab und zu mal nen bisl life und mana leechen was anfangs zwar noch recht nervig ist, sich aber später durch die ausrüstung wieder etwas legt. 

kann dir da folgenden guide nahe legen:
http://www.hammerdin.de.vu/

bin so recht zufrieden mit meinem pala - außerdem gibt er später neben dem massiven gruppen damage auch noch sofern von nöten einen recht guten support ab.



mfg


----------



## Davatar (17. Juli 2009)

Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht wie man nen Hammerdin als Anfängerklasse empfehlen kann. Klar ist er einfach zu spielen, aber mit dem normalen Spielverhalt hat er grad mal gar nichts zu tun. Man lernt weder Nahkampf, noch vernünftigen Fernkampf und mit dem eigentlichen Zaubern einer Hexe hats auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun.

Als Anfängerklasse würd ich einem Spieler eigentlich genau alles ausser nem Hammerdin empfehlen. Der Hammerdin ist mehr sone Art Fun-Klasse wenn die normalen Klassen langweilig werden.


----------



## Sreal (19. Juli 2009)

Davatar schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nachwievor nicht wie man nen Hammerdin als Anfängerklasse empfehlen kann. Klar ist er einfach zu spielen, aber mit dem normalen Spielverhalt hat er grad mal gar nichts zu tun. Man lernt weder Nahkampf, noch vernünftigen Fernkampf und mit dem eigentlichen Zaubern einer Hexe hats auch nicht wirklich viel zu tun.
> 
> Als Anfängerklasse würd ich einem Spieler eigentlich genau alles ausser nem Hammerdin empfehlen. Der Hammerdin ist mehr sone Art Fun-Klasse wenn die normalen Klassen langweilig werden.




hmm nicht unbedingt - warum? weil der hammerdin selbst auf Nighmare ohne große anstrengungen bzw life/mana leech CS runs machen kann. 
Wieso sollte man diese klasse einem anfänger empfehlen? - ganz einfach - der hammerdin ist eine sehr starke AE klasse und kommt somit ohne viel skill mit den größten packs im spiel klar. 
Was macht den hammerdin angreifbar? - Einzelmobs - und jeder anfänger in D2 (und so hab ichs damals auch gemacht) rennt automatisch weg wenn er bemerkt dass er kaum bzw nicht ohne große anstrengung an etwas vobei kommt. - ergo zieht man einzelmobs mit in die nächste gruppe.
Wie schauts mit dem anfangsgear aus? - richtig du kannst soweit alles tragen was irgendwie mana/life und oder resistenzen gibt - im notfall sogar stärke. Ergo kommst du anfangs auch sehr leicht an starkes gear um dich selbst in die hell zu rushen.

Der Hammerdin ist sehr wohl eine anfängerklasse - wenn auch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig. Im grunde muss jedoch jeder selbst wissen was er spielt da jeder eine andere spielweise hat und diese sich bei einigen halt eher beim hammerdin - bei anderen vllt bei ner sorc und bei wieder anderen halt bei nem barb oder sonst was entfaltet.


----------

